# استفسار عن الرسومات التنفيذية للمسابح والبحيرات الصناعية



## تامر 2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة أني سعيد جدا للمشاركة معكم في هذا المنتدى الطيب حيث أني قد استفدت كثيرا من خبراتكم ونصائحكم وإرشاداتكم.

أرجو من حضراتكم الإفادة بالرسومات التنفيذية لحمامات السباحة والبحيرات االصناعية حيث أني بصدد تصميم مشروع فيلا بها حمام سباحة وبحيرة صناعية.

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معماري من طين (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز...
بالنسبة لحمامات السباحة بالخطوات التالية:
1- يتم الحفر في الموقع بالشكل المطلوب 
2- عمل الدمك الجيد للتربة 
3- فرش فرش غطاء من البلاستيك (البوليثين) بمساحة الحفر.
4- صب خرسانة عادية من 5 الي 10 سم للنظافة و الاستعداد للعزل.
5- مس سطح الخرسانة و عمل الاركان على زاوية 45 تقريبا لان العزل لا يلتقي على زوايا قائمة(انجل فليت) و يسبح السطح ناعم قدر الامكان.
6- عمل عزل الرطوبة (المياه) من ماده الممبرين بسماكة 2 سم مكونة من طبقتين.
7- لحماية العزل و تركيب فلاتر المياة يتم عمل طبقة من ماده الجانيت و تشبه الخرساة العادية و تكون اما مسلحة تسليح خفيف او لا حسب عمق حمام السباحة.
8- وضع طبقة من الايبوكسي العازل للرطوبة رقيقة لا تتجاوز 3 مم
9- البدء في اعمال السراميك او التشطيبات .
طبعا هذا انشائيا و لا انظمة للتصفية و تجديد المياة و غرفة المضخات يجب وضعها في الاعتبار.


----------



## معماري من طين (2 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا نسيت شيئا .... هذه الملفات المرفقة .....
سوف تشرح الفكرة...و للمزيد يرجى السؤال..
اخوك في العمارة


----------



## تامر 2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا ياباش مهندس على هذه التفاصيل

عذرا بعض التفاصيل في الملف الثاني ليست واضحة نوعا ما ، هل في إمكانك تكبير هذه التفاصيل لأرى سمك كل طبقة واسمها
أكرر الشكر لحضرتك ، وآسف جدا على هذه المراجعة


----------



## معماري من طين (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الغرض من الملفات التي ارسلتك اياها هي لطلاع و الافاده ..و ليس للنقل ... و عموما هذه الملفات التي طلبتها


----------



## تامر 2007 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقة أني في غاية الخجل ، الحقيقة ياباش مهندس (معماري من طين ) أني لم أطلب منك هذه التفاصيل للنقل بل للفهم وإلا لطلبت منك التفاصيل بامتداد dwg

على العموم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب وعلى هذا الاهتمام بطلبي وعدم البخل بمعلومة ، وأرجو الرد من حضرتك 

أخوك تامر


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز معماري من طين على هذه التفاصيل الرائعة

وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم لما افدتنا فيها اخي الغالي


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخ تامر 
اعمال المسابح لها خبرات واساسيات لابد منها قبل التفكير في تنفيذ المسبح
ومنها انواع كثيره 
منها ماهو متبع والاكثر في مجال التنفيذ من اعمال صب خرسانه
ومنها ماهو هيكل حديدي من الصاج مدعم خارجيا بوصلات تركب وهذا له شركات خاصه

اما النوع الاول فيراعي ويشدد علي اعمال العزل والصبات بشكل متقن حتي لا يحدث اي مشاكل تسرب مياه فيما بعد

انشاء الله سوف اوافيك بامعلومات مفصله قريبا
مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_abozeid (12 يونيو 2009)

رسومات عن تصيم الفيلات والعمارات [email protected]


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بشمهندس معمارى من طين على المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## شمس الضحى محمد (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معماري من طين (25 مارس 2010)

العفو يا جماعة 
لو احتاجتو اي شيء ثاني انا موجود


----------



## hermione (25 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rerea (18 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى لو عندكم تفاصيل للمسابح النصف اولمبية تنشروها وبليز لوفي معلومات عن القفاوات المستخدمة في المسابح تنشروها


----------



## awas1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مهندسة قيدالانشاء (28 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتو ازا حدا بيقدر يفيدني بالرسومات التنفيذية لطرق العزل في حمامات السباحة علي بحث ضروري وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة قيدالانشاء (28 مارس 2011)

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## [email protected] (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام زكي (31 مارس 2013)

لدي سؤال
هل من الممكن ان تكون غرفة المضخات للمسبح على مستوى الارض الطبيعيه (مستوى كورنيش المسبح) ام يجب ان تكون تحت الارض
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## amrelghabaty (2 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحتم انا كنت عاوز اعرف اماكن الشركات وعناوينها الى بتصمم
البحيرات الصناعيه والمنتجعات فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه فى الرياض
والدمام واسعارها فى البحيرات كبيره كام لو امكن وشكرااااا


----------

